# Shark stuff



## expect lowly (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm making a reef tank and wondering if i could add a little 11 inch shark does anyone have any advice? this is my first marine anything. *c/p*


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Sharks are very very NOT reef safe, not to mention extremely difficult to keep and requiring very, very large tanks. It will NOT stay 11 inches.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, there are several Sharks that you could put in your tank, providing its a big tank. But as Europrocto pointed out, they are not very Reef safe. 
How big is the tank you are providing, and what type of shark is it?


----------



## expect lowly (Apr 30, 2012)

its 67g but sharks like cookie cutters dont grow past 11 inch.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

11" is way to big for a 67g tank. And they can get up to 20" in length, and this shark is a deep sea dweller. Not a fish for our reef tanks.
Aquarium Fish: The Epaulette Sharks ( Hemiscyllium spp.) - The Perfect Aquarium Sharks — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

There was one incident that a naval submarine was experiencing sonar difficulties and when they went back to shore the seen the "cookie cutter"s unique bite marks on there sensors causing the problem


----------

